# silly question, cat tail making



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is a silly question to ask.

My friend wants a furry tail,and she wants us to match since we'd go to AnthroFest together and she would want to wear her tail around.

She wants a cat tail, so I want to make them myself, but I don't know how. Is there a way to not make them bulky, but still make them out of faux fur?

Also, how should I make the ears?

Thank you!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, to make a cat tail you don't want to use to really wide a piece of fabric. Also you don't want to use any sort of stuffing that packs really stiffly, or it'll look bulky. I would suggest going with some sort of a long pile faux fur if you can get a hold of it, get a hold of a kind of stuffing called cluster stuffing....then fold two equal peices of faux fur in half to resembel a tube.....no more than 5 inches across at the most. Sow it inside out, and make sure you sow the end in a semi-circle.

Pull the tail through, and use any sort of a thin object or a good clean stick, and stuff cluster stuffing in there. Then sow the tip in with a piece of elastic as a loop and that should do it. Repeat process for second tail.

As for the ears, I don't make ears often enough to be helpful, but I would suggest using an alice band, and go to Youtube and look up "how to make cat or fox ears" and follow what ever method looks easiest.


----------



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you!!!

that might sound silly.. but what's an Alice Band? Oo I never heard of those.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Althea said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> that might sound silly.. but what's an Alice Band? Oo I never heard of those.



Hmmm....http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1588235/

These ears were made with an Alice band. Basically I went out and bought a plastic band that goes over the hair, and attached the ears to them, once I made the ears.

Does that help?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, you will want to stay away from using all-purpose thread for making your tails. I would suggest using something that is rated to be outdoor resistant or proof, but nothing that is straight plastic twine.

Tails made from all-purpose thread are not very durable because the thread is weak and it breaks easily. Tails made from thread too hard, will rip, or more accurately the seams will rip because the thread is not flexible.


----------



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

Oohh...I see what an alice band is! we call it differently here ^^. would thread used on jeans be good?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Althea said:


> Oohh...I see what an alice band is! we call it differently here ^^. would thread used on jeans be good?



What do you call it where you live?

I think that would be okay. As long as you can tie a good single knot with it easily, and if you take a piece and give it a good tug on both ends and it doesn't snap easy, you will be fine.


----------



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

well if french we call it a "bandeau", in english we call it a hair band lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Althea said:


> well if french we call it a "bandeau", in english we call it a hair band lol



Ah, well that's neat.

I tried learning french once. I had braces at the time. That doesn't work out well.


----------



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Ah, well that's neat.
> 
> I tried learning french once. I had braces at the time. That doesn't work out well.



aww, how come? the braces didn't help you say the words correctly?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Althea said:


> aww, how come? the braces didn't help you say the words correctly?



Yep....I used to be in some heavy braces due to how messed up my teeth were when they all came in. It made it hard enough to correct pronounce English words, so I would have say words incorrectly in order to make them come out.

It's why I still say some words incorrectly to this day. You get used to saying things differently. Also the teacher there was unwilling to be forgiving in the face of my issue that was beyond my control. So I was forced to drop the class. By the time I was actually out of those particular braces and into things that were not so hard on my mouth, HS was over half over so even if I took the class back up it wouldn't count towards anything, due to the way credits are set up.


----------



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

aww... >< that sucks!! stupid teachers...


----------



## Rimbaum (Oct 14, 2008)

I never made ears with a hairband, but I did make some nifty makeshift ones for my first convention that were just furry triangles held up on the inside by some copper wire and attached to a baseball cap with safety pins through the inside. You couldn't tell the safety pins were then unless you looked inside the hat or the ears slipped (which usually only happened at the rave XD).

If you have something similar you can do that with, it's a great way to have ears that are comfortable and don't require a hairband. I can't wear the darn things for too long because they give me awful headaches, but a hat was easy to wear all day, and the one I had matched all of my outfits. :3


----------

